# New to Forum Adria 697sl



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone i am new to Motorhomefacts. I am from Yorkshire and love France. We travel with our black cat and pull a Smart car. Vicwo


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome Vic

How is the Wisper???

What travel plans have you for 2010?

We plan to head off towards the end of April for about 6 weeks - not sure in which direction yet!!

Look forward to hearing from you.

Regards

Peter


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi & welcome 
you will like this site it,s full of good information
bowlty


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome aboard!


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Bowlty and disco. Pete I have sent you a PM

cheers all Vic


----------

